# Whats up people!!! School me on Bahrain



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Bahrain is a great place, I have been here 7 months, coming from 2 1/2 yrs in Egypt, so a vast improvement on there.
People are nice, laid back kind of place with, Bars, clubs, nightlife, shopping malls, restaurants, rugby, cricket, gaelic football,etc.

As my youngest has just left university I have no experience of the family/education side of things but understand there arte good schools etc

More like a medium sized town compared to Dubai as a big city. Not much missing here in my opinion, just less choice (no Ski slope but if you want to go skiing you dont work in the middle east!!). Lack of public beaches and no real offroading.

slight downside is the ongoing troubles, that said personally I have had 2 minor delays due to it, and to be honest as a western expat you shouldnt have any problems, only possibly some inconvenience , not something to ignore totally but the only real effect is to take the area you want to live in account, (eg if you live near certain areas tear gas can effect you), but you really have loads of choice on housing.

I lived in Abu Dhabi for 2 years before egypt and prefer here.
Bold statement but I think most expats here would not want to move elsewhere in the Gulf. However every one has there own views.
rgds


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

weird, I responded to a post then the original dissapears???


----------

